# @#$%&* now I have no spark !!!!!



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

Everything was running fine then when i tried to hook up the ignition wires, now i have no spark, could i have fried out my brand new coil somehow? nothing got hot or shorted out that i could tell.
I have all wires disconnected from the engine now and i have no spark on either side.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its a possibility, was it oem? might be able to take it back in to where you got it for a replacement. so the kill is off the coil?


----------



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

*I am sure the coil is fried!!!!!!!*

Well after putting the old coil on(it fired on on side) and it still does, goes to tell me that I must shorted out a + from the battery to the coil or something...could have with the cobbleds mess I am working with. And I bought the part from mowerzone.com, I will contact them about a return...highly unlikly with ignition parts. I think I will order a new coil and start the wiring harness all over from scratch, would this be a reliable diagram to use for a basic ignition? http://www.small-engines.com/wirediag.html


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

was the coil oem? i really wouldn't trust aftermarket..... as for the wiring diagram, looks accurate, but it is basic, like it states. try it for right now after another coil, without anything to the coil


----------



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

*all i need are the basics!!!!!!*

there really shouldnt be much more to the whole wiring system than what it shows in the diagram, maybe lights anda amp meter. as for the aftermarket goes the the engine ran just fine until i messed around with the ignition wires, so i think i can take the blame for this one....one plus, the OEM was like $68.00


----------

